# I don't know?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't know what kind of powder Remington is useing in their gun club 20 ga. ammo, but it is some nasty dirty stuff.

Chuck shoots them in his Remington 870 and the hulls come out really dirty. Much dirtier than the hulls I reload with green dot and have shot several times.

I had been wipeing his down with a damp cloth to clean them up a little but today just thru 100 hulls in the tumbler. 












Looked real good in a hour.


 Al


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

So don't shoot it.

Jeff


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Al is not shooting it, it's Chuck....


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

one of the guys I shoot league with was at a big regional 3gun match , entry fee $225.00 , and he is cheap so he had 5 cases of cheap Remington shot shells i forget which name they were selling them as , his Stoger M3K started ripping the brass off the hull mid match , the plastic would stay in the chamber and the bolt would eject the brass and try an pick up a new round.

he figured they worked in practice and 3gun shotgun stage targets are never all that far away 

it seems to be some bad shells , he said he was doing great till that ended the shotgun portion of the course for him

10 dollars a case cost him 225 entry fee and a 6 hour drive each way and hotel at the match. and he has most of 5 cases left


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

po boy said:


> Al is not shooting it, it's Chuck....


Then Al should skip dealing with Chuck. 

Jeff


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Geez just wondering what powder Remington use in there gun club ammo. Ya the hulls are black when I throw them in the tumbler but are fine when they come out in a hour or so.


 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The worst I ever found was in the .22 Remington thunderbolts. What ever they are using is the absolute worst burning dirtiest powder I have ever seen. I've seen more semi auto's jam up while firing those crap loads than anything else. They are about as accurate as a thrown brick and pepper your face with hot residue.
My opinion of Remington has been dropping like a rock.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a 10/22 it hated thunderbolts , it would run for about 75 rounds of them before every 2-3 was a jam

clean the nasty gritty fouling thoroughly and repeat never ran much over a hundred rounds then clean and repeat 

but t will shoot other ammo for 300 rounds before it gets to dirty 

overall very picky but works fine if clean

CCI stingers if I really want it to run well

I ran all the rest fo the Rem ammo in bolt action rifles , even there the chambers would gum up and they would stop extracting at some point then run a brush with a drill and solvent to really get the chamber clean run a few patches the bore was not bad just the chamber and bolt face were a mess


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I have a 10/22 it hated thunderbolts , it would run for about 75 rounds of them before every 2-3 was a jam
> 
> clean the nasty gritty fouling thoroughly and repeat never ran much over a hundred rounds then clean and repeat
> 
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one that has trouble with the 10/22 fouling. I think I had the best luck with the Wildcat 22's Winchester made...but even then...geeze. I think that's why it mostly hangs on the wall now!


----------

